# Visa help - L1/L2



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you can help. My husband is doing an intercompany transfer from UK to the US office. Its a secondment rather than a "forever" move. Will be subsidised by the UK office and still be paid in £.

We are going to apply for L visas but it looks like he may have to go out and do some business before these the applications are completed. His company and him are under the belief that he (and possibly me) can go out under the visa waiver while the L applications are going through. Is this true or would it jepordise our applications?

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

poopydoo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you can help. My husband is doing an intercompany transfer from UK to the US office. Its a secondment rather than a "forever" move. Will be subsidised by the UK office and still be paid in £.
> 
> ...


Not a good idea. But I can understand the pressure from the company. It is, however, probably you who will suffer rather than the company,

The last one I read about was in, IIRC, aeronautical engineering and the company brought a number of them out to work on a VWP. They were all deported after being held in detention by ICE. The questioner was a US citizen who had dated one of them and wanted to know how he could come back to the US since he had picked up a ban from entering the US.

Will it happen to you and yours? Probably not! But it's a difficult situation for the company to put you in.

The law is fuzzy in the area of what you can and cannot do on a VWP or B1 entry. However, if your husband is going to work like an American employee of the company, the answer is probably not.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Is he making a short business trip, or does the employer think he can work until the L1 comes through?


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

synthia said:


> Is he making a short business trip, or does the employer think he can work until the L1 comes through?


He'll actually be making 2 or 3 trips of 2 weeks a time.

As an update he phoned the US embassy in London yesterday to clarify a couple of things about his I form (number excapes me atm) and asked them. They said that he is ok to do it as long as his L1 visa is being processed.


----------

